# four passes? & intro BC terrain?



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

I should have my AT gear from the shop end of week - I hope. As this is my first year on AT, and not having been on boards in many years, I plan to spend some time dialing things in at the resorts before hitting the BC. 2 questions: 
Where can I find the best deals on four pass (different areas - commuting from Denver)? 
Where can I find good intro BC terrain, (any good guidebooks, or other suggestions)? I wont be ready for the steeps for a while.


----------

